# Frustration and venting.



## Nite (11 Jun 2004)

Bah, I couldn't make the deadline for basic this summer, seems my medical report was never processed (my recruiter was dealing with my medical info, apparently it's illegal for him to do that...?) noone knows where it is, and I may have to get a report for the 4th time from my doctor, then mail it through again. I've been asking my recruiter and file manager if there are other dates to get down to basic (since it goes year-round I hear), but they know nothing, no dates. In fact the more inquisitive I am about getting into Basic (in the reserves or regular), the more flak I recieve! 
Forgive me for appearing disrespectful, but the amount of bureaucracy and bullshit that goes on really makes you think how inept the recruiting process is. 

I can't get over how flattened I am about the attitudes people show as well. Everyone involved in the process is overly enthusiastic to get you signed in (what, do they get referall bonuses or something?), yet when shit hits the fan it's either anger and contempt or they're extremely impartial and don't care. I've excellent academic marks, I've passed the CFAT with flying colors, I can bench 190lbs, run loops around those silly training requirements, I'm a polite man (most of the time =P), all I've shown is respect and patience, and I'm willing to serve under discipline and fucking _die_ for my country. Aren't I an ideal candidate for the army, perhaps an infantry at least? What's with all the nonsense? Is the Canadian army full of assholes and bureaucratic, nail-filing-nancy's or am I just special? Man, I'm just so angry...


----------



## NTFH (11 Jun 2004)

if you got into a tech trade you might end up like me and some of my pals. some waiting up to 14 months or more for course(s) to get there QL3 after basic. I may be lucky enough to get the 7 to 8 months training i need bfore my initial contract is up. why is that? people lost and or ignored my paperwork. seems no one wanted to look out for my best interest when i was recruited.

i was told "i fell through the cracks" and when the people resbonsible for realised my situation they convicned me they were doing everything the could to get me a better course date so i could be trade qualified. well nothing happened. they then tried to distract me with the option of "EWAT" (employment while awaiting training) since i am semi skilled (qualified for 8 months of my 15 or 16 month training time after basic. this was a sham. i'm about ready to get official. i should have went army combat arms or navy......... they get trained.......   
the attittude you see some units is a mark of the "logistics army" or "new army." where people handling important information do what they feel like and are all to often not accountable for their errors. i see examples of it all the time.


my advice is look up who to write to in Ottawa. i'm almost ready to do that. if you can get into the army and QL3 trained you can get to a good unit that still believes in getting the job done. i'm not giving up yet

Check out http://army.ca/forums/threads/16834.0  and you'll see my situation... it's 21 weeks not 20 weeks. that's what training i've had. with no date for CET (which is a 4 week course that must be done before my QL3. because CET is the entry course for the EME Regiment).
April 28th 2003 was my first day at basic. it's June 11th 2004..........


----------



## GrahamD (11 Jun 2004)

Nite said:
			
		

> Bah, I couldn't make the deadline for basic this summer, seems my medical report was never processed (my recruiter was dealing with my medical info, apparently it's illegal for him to do that...?) noone knows where it is, and I may have to get a report for the 4th time from my doctor, then mail it through again. I've been asking my recruiter and file manager if there are other dates to get down to basic (since it goes year-round I hear), but they know nothing, no dates. In fact the more inquisitive I am about getting into Basic (in the reserves or regular), the more flak I recieve!
> Forgive me for appearing disrespectful, but the amount of bureaucracy and bullshit that goes on really makes you think how inept the recruiting process is.
> 
> I can't get over how flattened I am about the attitudes people show as well. Everyone involved in the process is overly enthusiastic to get you signed in (what, do they get referall bonuses or something?), yet when crap hits the fan it's either anger and contempt or they're extremely impartial and don't care. I've excellent academic marks, I've passed the CFAT with flying colors, I can bench 190lbs, run loops around those silly training requirements, I'm a polite man (most of the time =P), all I've shown is respect and patience, and I'm willing to serve under discipline and ******* _die_ for my country. Aren't I an ideal candidate for the army, perhaps an infantry at least? What's with all the nonsense? Is the Canadian army full of assholes and bureaucratic, nail-filing-nancy's or am I just special? Man, I'm just so angry...



I dont know that it will help you feel any better, but I can tell you that youre not alone in your frusteration with the recruiting process.   It seems there is a few of us lurking around this message board looking for answers to the recruiting question ( How can this possibly take so long...)
For me the latest snag was waiting 3 months for my med file to be reviewed, only to find out they never sent it. All because someone forgot to tell the medical department that I had completed my interview.
Its more than a little frusterating that I encountered the same attitude as you 





> _it's either anger and contempt or they're extremely impartial and don't care_


, when really its my life thats getting put on hold for 3 months and I could use a little courtesy and 3 minutes of a recruiters time to find out what the problem is. Especially because the problem is someone at the CFRC not doing their job.

Im not angry about the induvidual not remembering to inform the medical department, people make mistakes, people forget, etc, the problem is that the system they have in place allows for these oversights to happen.   How is it that my recruiting file can just go to sleep for 3 months and no one even notices.   If it wasnèt for this website, I might have let it go on for 6 months, would anyone have noticed that moldy old file sitting in the cabinet by then...   Not likely I guess since everyone outside the medical department was telling me my file WAS sent to Borden (Im still having a little trouble getting my head around that one).

The thing is, you pretty much just have to cope with whatever problems and delays come up.   Thereès really no sense in getting upset about it, its not personal and its probably not going to change any time soon.

PS. Does anyone know how to change the keyboard settings so that the punctuation doesnt show up like this: èèèèèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## Tracker (11 Jun 2004)

If you are not happy with the way things are going, complain.  There are several options available for you to redress your problems.  If you believe that someone at the CFRC has made a mistake, tell someone, ask to speak with their supervisor, whatever it takes.  If you don't want to confront the person you think made the mistake, call the CFRC and ask to speak with the Unit Sgt Major, or the head of the processing department.  Be willing to use names, there is nothing worse than having someone complain but not want do get anyone in trouble.  That would make me question the legitimacy of your complaint, by using names, they can go to the person and investigate the complaint officially.  If this doesn't work, call your Member of Parliament and ask them to look into the issue.  

For those of you serving, you can launch a redress of grievance or try the Ombudsman.  Ask your chain of command how to go about it.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Jun 2004)

i waited 13 months to have my application processed fully before i was finally sent on basic...believe me once you finally go throught the entire process, its well worth it


----------



## Bobby147 (12 Jun 2004)

I applied for Canadian Forces DEO in January, 2004. I have passed the tests, but recently I called there and came to know that they do not have my Security Clearance form. I filled that form and submitted it in January, 2004. Now those six month, in which I was waiting patiently is lost. Security Clearance takes most of the time in this process. Loosing those six months without any of my fault is making me sick. I do not know what to do. 

To whom I should contact and write ???


----------



## BDTyre (12 Jun 2004)

The problem I think lies in the structure and is likely a direct result of Canadian Law.  Recruiters can't handle medical information because they're not allowed; legally only your med officer and family doctor can be privy to that information.  Likewise, the med section can't answer any question not relating to medical stuff; its not their jurisdiction.  This is only compounded by the fact that both the recruiter and the med officer are responsible for making sure their part of the file gets entered correctly, yet it is up to the processing clerks to ensure everything gets sent off on time.

You know what they say, too many cooks....

This explains why I got 4 different answers from 4 different people as to how to re-open my file (2 were completely wrong, 2 partially right).  It also explains how it took 2 1/2 weeks to be told I actually had  to do something to re-open my file and two weeks after dropping off a new application to be informed I needed to book an interview and PT.

But, my update interview and fitness test are booked, so I'm headed in the right direction.

BTW Nite, my application was dropped off on 5 June 2003.


----------



## belkin81 (12 Jun 2004)

Tracker is correct, complain and use names, don't be intimidated by anyone/rank. Your a Civiy and its their job is to recruit and do it right. Its funny in the military more then anywhere else there is less accountability for mistakes.

Its your life and time which they seem not to understand nor care about. When people make the decision to join the military they want to do it then or at least be given a timeline. How many recruits are told that its going to take a year to hear back? Very little if any. 
IF you have any questions at all, ask them to the recruiters cause they will not volunteer the information.


----------



## BDTyre (12 Jun 2004)

When I applied at the Seaforths, I was told it regularily takes 6 - 8 months, and it could be even longer.  They didn't BS anyone there that it could take a long time, sometimes very long.


----------



## Tracker (13 Jun 2004)

There are a lot of things to consider when you put in an application.  The perfect Regular applicant will take l 6-8 weeks to fully process, thats from application to job offer.  Perfect applicants are few and far between.  What if you don't make the minimum standard on the CFAT?  That adds 3 month untill you can write it again.  What if you don't pass the physical fitness test?  Wait a month and try it again.  Once you are successful this far, your CRNC is sent, usually takes a week unless there is a hit, then maybe 3 weeks untill we get a result.  The CRNC is done by another Federal agency so it is out of the CFRC's hands.  If there is a hit on the CRNC, you have to printed and the prints have to be sent back and a further check is done on you.  If the clerck doesn't take your prints right they come back and you do it all over again.  If you have had legal problems you may have to wait years before you are eligable to join the CF.  If the CRNC comes back clean, you go for Medical exam and interview.  There are a whole host of common medical problems that can slow you down.  You may also find from the interview that you are not suitable or competitive and youmight be given a time frame that you must wait untill you can reapply.  The important thing for you to do before you apply is to anticipate any problems that you might encounter and prepare for them.  Once you apply, get the recruiters card so you can occasionally call him/her to check on the status of your file, don't call everyday or youo will likely be ignored, once every couple of weeks is good.  Be patient, people make mistakes.


----------



## jutes85 (13 Jun 2004)

I only hope that if the Conservatives get elected, more applicants will get accepted rather then rejected or put in a waiting pool.

I know how you feel Nite, I've been waiting for the call since July 2003, and I don't know how much longer I'm going to wait. Other then bombing the recruiting center out of frustration, I'm all out of options. If my country doesn't care about me, why should I care about my country.


----------



## Nite (16 Jun 2004)

Thanks for your replies. My sympathies to all of you who are going through the same frustration as I am. I'll continue calling and try to sort this thing out, I suppose it's pretty much all I can do right now. 

Does anyone here have the dates for summer BMQ (regular forces), and the dates for BMQ after that?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jun 2004)

jutes said:
*If my country doesn't care about me, why should I care about my country.*
I think thats one of most petulant statements I have seen for awhile! If you want to be in the CF you will learn rather quickly its not me me me its not an individual effort and its a team effort.


----------



## Noyon (16 Jun 2004)

Sounds to me like you'll be doing your basic in the winter. Be prepared for lots of fun, I mean whats not to love about being damp and cold 24/7?   :


----------



## jutes85 (16 Jun 2004)

> jutes said:
> If my country doesn't care about me, why should I care about my country.
> I think thats one of most petulant statements I have seen for awhile! If you want to be in the CF you will learn rather quickly its not me me me its not an individual effort and its a team effort.



I know and realize that the Military is about team work, thats given. But I'm not in the military yet, so it is about me, me, me, me. Until I get sworn in, I'm an individual who has the right to get pissed-off at anyone in the Military rank that is neglecting my application.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jun 2004)

You are in for a rough time dude if you don't lose the atitude. I wish you and your future platoon mates luck, you will need it.


----------



## jutes85 (16 Jun 2004)

What attitude? I'm pissed off that I've been waiting for over a year for the Military to decide my fate.


----------



## drebk (16 Jun 2004)

Passive patience doesn't move paper, I'm not saying that's what some people here have done, but I took the position (my first time round in the recruiting process) that They would handle everything and they would appreciate my not getting involved, well, my second time around i knew better, I called someone, about once every week, demanding information on my file, show interest, but be polite, eventually (i think it happened to me) they will get tired of hearing your voice asking the same question over and over again (Hi, I'm <First name> <Last Name> I was wondering if i could get the status on my file please." 
WIth my second time around, the hold up (1.5mos) was that there was a problem with "the program" caused by my alreading having an application that was closed. My recruiter showed shock and amazement that I had re-applied, stating that its pretty rare they see people come back and re-apply... the process is definetly lengthy, full of burearcratic red tape, heh, every time i went into the recruiting office it seemed as if he was telling the mother of some unfortunate teenaged boy/girl that their son/daughter would probably not make it on basic.

it really is too bad... its almost as if Canada wants to weed out and discourage those hopefuls and patriotic citizens willing to defend Canada's interests by making the recruiting process so annoying. 
Perhaps we should look to the South for a few pointers on how to recruit hopefuls into the DND, they don't seem to have a shortage... but... we also don't have the funds to pump out brainwashing pro-military propaganda that our friends to the south have... *hears the sound of drills screwing into the walls* *nervously looks over his shoulders* *I think i've said to much about the Yankee war machine* *flee's the country*


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jun 2004)

Try waiting 2 1/2 years sunshine then get back to me.


----------



## drebk (16 Jun 2004)

good greif. who did you marry? the child of some foreign diplomat of a country that canada has deemed unfriendly or something? gooood golly.


----------



## drebk (16 Jun 2004)

oh, and don't get me wrong, i wasn't saying 1.5 mos was a long time by anymeans, heh, just saying, what happened to me, taken with a grain of salt


----------



## jutes85 (16 Jun 2004)

drebk said:
			
		

> oh, and don't get me wrong, i wasn't saying 1.5 mos was a long time by anymeans, heh, just saying, what happened to me, taken with a grain of salt



?


----------



## drebk (16 Jun 2004)

drebk said:
			
		

> oh, and don't get me wrong, i wasn't saying 1.5 mos was a long time by anymeans, heh, just saying, what happened to me, taken with a grain of salt



?, what i meant was, when i said that my file was stuck on someone's desk for 1.5 months b/c they couldn't figure out how to make the program accept it (b/c i had applied once before) that my wait wasn't by any means a long one,


----------



## Sappo (16 Jun 2004)

hmm, i sympathize with you thus far.

it'll be interesting to see now, since i was applying through london and didnt make it for summer bmq.

now i will want to transfer my application up to owen sound with the foresters... this ought to be interesting seeing if it even arrives


----------



## Nite (16 Jun 2004)

Isn't it "ask not what your country can do for you...". ;D


----------



## Baskin (17 Jun 2004)

They said i'd make it for summer bmq, 2 weeks before it leaves and  still nothing. 

Is it out of my reach now?


----------



## Enzo (17 Jun 2004)

Sorry Boys, but I think I hold the title. I just passed my 5 year mark. I got out of the infantry in Nov/98. Healed up and began my reapplication process around May-June/99.

I've been avoiding this site for awhile. Work, school and "other distractions" kept me sane. I'm pleased to report that I'm in the home stretch. I was told that a full review of my Med file is now in w/ Borden. I've jumped through all the hoops, passed all the tests, had all the exams and to be quite honest, they don't have anything else to block me with. I was told that I should hear back by the first week of June (I automatically add at least a month to any CFRC communication estimates).

Best moment, when the PA admitted that the Ortho; whom the military recommended, wasn't going to examine me, and that they had seriously (understatement) recommended that I be examined by a very specific doctor. The very same specialist who had approved me 2 1/2 years ago. So this along with my commercial dive medical, a report on my recent work activities (commercial diving on the West Coast and the Caribbean), my commercial pilot's medical and a nice 3 page letter by the PA pointing out that there is basically no reason to continue stalling me have been in CFRC Borden's grubby little hands for a couple of months now for review.

Will this finally allow me to overcome these bureaucrats? Who knows. I have the support of my future unit and they've been active in the background. Common sense should have allowed me to pass through the que a few years ago. But there is a sense of, "everything happens for a reason." If I had entered when I wanted, I may have returned to the Infantry. Or I may have entered as a PID diver (my 2nd (r) choice). I may not have lived in the Caymans for 6 months last year, or pursued my degree as I'm now doing.

I suppose its all about focusing on the goal and trying to live your life in the meantime. I've had many moments where I've given in to anger or stumbled. But I'm stronger for it now and I believe I'll be a better officer for it. If the system is fucking you around, keep the pressure upon those involved (if you're unsure about something, ask.) and always keep in mind, that this is your life, your career. And no one is going to care for it like you will. The recruiting system is currently overworked and blatantly inefficient. Ce la vie. They're "working on it." So if it takes another year; travel, work, educate yourself and chase girls. What else do you have to do today?

I'm going to head into the sun and maybe I'll get a phone call next week...or next month ;D


----------



## casing (17 Jun 2004)

Excellent post and excellent advice, Enzo!


----------



## Arctic Acorn (17 Jun 2004)

I think that most people have a beef with the CFRC over their recruitment. Best advice is to not get discouraged, stay involved in the process (i.e. checking up on your file every week or so). In the end, it's worth it. 

Personally, it took me over a year to get in. I harassed this reserve infantry Master Corporal just about every few days (I was at the 6-month mark in my recruitment process, and my file had been lost twice already...I was a mite pissed) about the status of my file. When I finally got in, who do you figure turned out to be my secrion commander on my QL2? And boy, did he ever remember me...

How's THAT for karma?  :-[


----------



## 291er (17 Jun 2004)

mua hahahaa Arctic Acorn....I think I know the pretty boy you're talking about...

The recruitment process sucks plain and simple...I did a component transfer to the Reg Force and it took over 6 months...and I was already in the Reserves.  And once I became Reg Force, I sat on PAT (Pers Awaiting Trg) platoon for a good couple of months.  Just made the best of it and was the best damned canteen queen I could be.  

Pretty much everyone goes through this in the Forces, some worse than others.  Consider it a right of passage if you will.  It'll feel all the better when (or if) you get in.

cheers


----------



## Tracker (18 Jun 2004)

291er

Was the six month wait a result of the recruiting process or the fact that your reserve unit dragged their feet getting your paperwork to the recruiting centre?  The recruiting centre didn't put you in PAT, the managing authority for your occupation did.


----------



## Enzo (25 Jun 2004)

Ok guys, I spoke too soon ;D

I just received my response from CFRC Borden:


*Dear Mr. Enzo,

I have reviewed the medical records accompanying your application to hoin the Canadian Forces. The medical documents indicate that you have had a discectomy in 1998. Accordingly, medical employment limitations have been assigned. Unfortunately, you do not meet the common enrolment standard required by both the regular and reserve forces.

The current common enrolment medical standard ensures that all recruits can achieve high standards of physical fitness and endure severly demanding physical and mental stress for long periods. Military personnel work in extreme climatic conditions and diverse environments including isolated areas where little medical support is available.

While deployed, it may be impossible for a member to maintain access to prescription medication, physician follow-up or laboratory services. Consequently, members who need such services warrant employment limitations. Such limitations are not acceptable for recruits.

Please contact the CFRC Det Victoria for the final decision concerning you application.

I trust this information will be of service to you. If you, or your physician, have further questions I can be reached at the number below. Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces.

Sincerely,

The 3rd bloody medical officer to send me one of these form letters.*


Honestly, what a bloody insult. Once again, my prior military experience is completely ignored. The 2nd paragraph outlining the trials that may befall me within the CF is nice coming from someone who most likely hasn't seen a ruck since BOTP. The level of ignorance here astounds me. I have a week off next week. I'm wondering if a trip to Borden to have a chat in person w/ this little SOB will highlight exactly how "unfit" I am for service. I'm thinking my 6'4" 215 pound, fit, toned and RCR trained frame will make an impression as the twit nervously reaches for the phone to summon "medical support"   :evil:

Unfortunately, I'm a by the book kind of guy. So I'll head down to my chosen unit tomorrow and have a chat. See if we can't find a solution to this mess. Then I'll go about my day with a brief stop at the marina to take a look at this sailboat. Remember boys, while this bureaucratic nonsense is providing comedy for my life, I'm inching closer to my breaking point; then I'm hopping on board and making my way to Central America where I'll be thinking of CF matters from the comfort of my hammock.

I'll keep ya posted, as the BS turns eh.

PS

It's a good thing I'm stubborn and driven, because to be honest; I'm better than the people who initialed that form letter.


----------



## SFontaine (25 Jun 2004)

Gah. CFRC. Don't get my started. When I did my Interview I asked my Interviewer "I get off of class on the 18th, but won't have acces to my Grade 10 transcripts till the 29th, after BMQ starts. I spoke to my Vice Principle who said he could write a note explaining how I met the educational requirements. Would that be okay?" she said yes. On the 21st I went in to drop it off and get it forwarded to unit so I could be kitted out and sworn in Wednesday. No dice. "The person who handles this sort of exception is on vacation right now" I was told. Well fuck. So anyway I called my recruiter down at the unit who luckily got it all sorted out, so I'm still prolly gonna make it for summer. Close one though.


----------



## Enzo (25 Jun 2004)

Sorry, here's the boat eh ;D (If I can figure out how to post a .jpg)


----------



## Enzo (25 Jun 2004)

Hey, it worked. So what's the consensus kids, should I forge ahead with the CF, or bail and go live my life in the warm caress of the sunny tropics on a boat such as this (where even warmer arms and cooler beers await?  :evil: )

Let's here your thoughts?


----------



## casing (25 Jun 2004)

That is a sweet, sweet boat!  I'm envious to say the least.  

Unless your hammock's beckoning is becoming irresistable, I'd say continue in your pursuit to re-join the CF.  You are obviously motivated, something the CF needs in the troops.  Easy for me to say to keep at it, not being in the same situation myself, but I do hope you give it one more shot.

Good luck!


----------



## SFontaine (25 Jun 2004)

Well there go my hopes. I get a call from one of the guys down at the unit and he says he's going down to CFRC to get my file and I'll be coming in later to do all my paperwork and such. Woot. So I have a shower, get my wallet and bus pass etc and wait for the call. I get the call. He tells me that my file is ready to be forwarded to the unit right, but some Captain who has to sign that sort of thing is not at CFRC today.. So I'm fucked out of 2 months of training because some Captain isn't there to sign off on something to move a file from one building to another. Unbealivable.


----------



## Enzo (26 Jun 2004)

For those of you who've been following my attempt to return to military life (just go back upon my name here, I vented huge months ago) I thank you for you time and attention.

I went to my chosen unit today and we had a chat. Basically, the CF is not in need of my services as I have been found unfit for duty due to my disectomy from 1998 (a gift from my time in the infantry). I've been told that it would be easier if I hadn't any previous time in. Bottom line. I regretfully have to come to terms with the fact that I need to move on with "my" life. I didn't have the opportunity to serve my country as I always thought that I would, but I did have some good times in the infantry once, and I'll always have that.

I'm going to finish my Assoc. Arts Degree (which I began as a prerequisite to being an officer) but after that, I'm heading south out of Canada in a small boat to return to diving in the tropics.

For the record, I am more than fit for service, but the CF apparently does not require my services. I feel that that is a shame, but it is only my opinion. I have fought for 5 years to return. I'm sorry it didn't work out.

I'm going to ask CFRC to keep my file open. Maybe one day another person with a brain will take a look at my file and not be afraid to think about "who" I am or what I have to offer (not to mention that if the person who continuously "reviews" my file may one day depart CFRC allowing another to examine me without prejudice). Until then, I remain a civilian. Not so much by choice, as by circumstance. Also for the record, I have to live with my decision. I chose to leave the army after my injury to heal. I am fit, so I have to believe that was a good decision.

Always be hopeful. I will miss this lifestyle, but I've been away for half a decade, what's the remainder of my life eh?

Cheers boys, all the best.

Enzo...


----------



## winchable (26 Jun 2004)

Sorry to hear that Enzo, I've been following your situation and seeing your updates on how you were doing.
Hope everything works out for you and good luck with the tropics!

Regards.


----------



## SFontaine (26 Jun 2004)

Hey Enzo why don't you head to the UK or the US? Pair of countries who know how to treat their soldiers.


----------



## Enzo (24 Jan 2005)

It's been awhile since I've been here. I guess I needed a break. For any who followed my rantings last year, I'll pass along the final installment. Here's the short version.

I walked away from school in December. I hated it. I'm just not an academic and I was an awful student. I have a bit of an attitude problem, so it wasn't fair to others in the room to endure my submerged rage at the system, etc... (insert whatever works here).

I finally was able to find an orthopaedic surgeon to perform the medical test (informally through a friend of the family, who said nepotism was behind us). He concluded that I was absolutely fit for duty, my conditiona and health are excellent and that I should not have to waste any more time than I have (going into year 6 soon, technically 5 depending on who you ask).

Submitted and now processing. So, if I can recall whatever trade I was interested in, maybe I will return to the CF... one day.

Not bloody likely, unless someone takes their heads out of their asses.

Y'see, I wasn't content to remain in Canada as I have been (soured by the incredibly shallow bureacracy and the pathetic run around) and I'm not prepared to return to the wonderful world of diving (my liver won't handle that lifestyle, and I'm getting too old to run around with teenage girls on foreign beaches) so I opted for something I've been avoiding for a few years. An option that has both pros and cons, and one which I wasn't certain I should enter into. The thing of it is, I want to be a soldier. That is all I've ever wanted. I regret leaving the CF after my initial injury, but at the time, it seemed to make the most sense. 6 months out for rehab and then return via a (R) unit, some school and then a return to the CF; or, 18 months at Meaford sitting in skills while others signed my work wondering if I'd be allowed to return to that which I enjoy the most (never let an officer know that you can type and use a computer).

Which brings me to the latest choice I have to make. The CF is now processing me and as my "medical" is no longer in question, we need to discuss my career. (Here's the thing to watch out for kids) I lived in another country a couple of years ago. Seems a pre-security clearance takes roughly 2 years when you work/study abroad (as it has been explained to me). So, as my last pre-secure is coming to fruition (funny enough, not CFRCs department) I should not head off for more training overseas, specifically to a country that does not cooperate with Canada when it comes to such matters. And now, I have a choice to make. Wait in Canada while the processing is completed and return to the CF (I've been informed that I would have a good chance at being returned to training (something I need as I've been "out for so long" - how do you say that without laughing) in about a year. Maybe less if I'm fortunate. But, if I go abroad for training as I am going to do next week, then it will take another 2 years at least to clear me.

And there it is. Nice choice. A shame I didn't have more time, but I am on a path I have to follow. To be clear, this is not my first choice, I truly do miss the uniform and what it stands for, but I cannot sit by for another year. I'd rather go overseas, train and work in the security field (as so many have opted to recently before me, thank GB for really giving the CP field that much needed shot in the arm) and take my chances with the bureacrats upon my return. If ever, Costa Rica's looking really good.

So, I'm not a patriot, for one of those would wait the year and then dive back in with gusto. I'm a selfish individual looking out for myself and turning my back on the system... to a point. I'll still pursue the CF as a point of honour. But as it will take years to process me (never truly ending as I'll be bouncing around the globe too much for anyone to verify if I'm a security risk or not, regardless that I now work in that same field) as I will never remain in one place long enough to pass that test. (Honestly, if you want to monitor my movements, ask Visa, they seem to always know)

I don't know where I'll end up or how it's going to go for me. But this is pathetic. Write your MP; CFRC and the current mindset need a kick in the ... In this day and age, it should not take years to process an applicant (nice to know, according to the OM that I'm not alone, seems that there are well over a hundred currently complaining who have been in the system, I didn't bother myself as the OMs office told me a few years ago that there wasn't anything that they could do, I wonder how many others were like me and haven't been included?), nor should it take years to train a new recruit. The system ladies and gentlemen, is not working. If you doubt that statement, then as an example take a tour of Naden (or a facility of your choosing) and see how many ships are ready to go, this week with a full complement of trained and experienced crews, along with the support that they deserve. Whatever, not my responsibility to argue that, the job always manages to get done, whatever the cost.

And therein is the update. I rant, to alleviate my stress and absolve myself. I feel that I have done my part. If a realistic offer was on the table, then I would take the drop in pay, the increase in taxes and the return to training in order to do that which I have always wanted to do. But there isn't one. Just empty words from people who lack understanding, yet sleep well at night knowing that they've accomplished a job well done. Way to wear that CADPAT to the office folks ... although I can't help but wonder when they were last in the field wearing it.


----------

